# Source for wholesale Bright Eyes reflective thumbtacks



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking to dial our local Teton Valley trails with Bright Eyes reflective thumbtacks for night riding. Probably could use ~5000 or so. Anyone know of a wholesale or bulk source?


----------



## robbiexor (Aug 22, 2011)

If you want a LOT... Reflective Trail Tacks - Buy Reflective Trail Tacks,Trail Tacks,Trail Marker Product on Alibaba.com

Minimum order is 200 packs of 50, it looks like.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Hmmn. I might be interested in heading up a 'group buy' on these if any of you might be interested in purchasing some. I will post he price per pack and minimums etc. when I hear back from the manufacturer. If I can get them for essentially wholesale, say ~ $3.00--$3.50 a pack, would any of you be interested?


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Dick's Sport goods carries a similar product. $3 for 50.

HME Products Plastic Reflective Tacks - Dick's Sporting Goods


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I think I can get down to $2.00 per pack of 50, (min. Order for you guys, say, 25 packs?) anyone in?


----------

